# todays hunt



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Got to thank those who helped me out on the marsh today, I had a blast!
It's nice to have others to hunt with.
Anyway over the past five years of hunting I've never had luck getting anything other than hens into my decoys, let a lone hitting a drake
well today I broke that streak!!!


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice looks like a good time


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

here's the wigeon ready to dry
sorry the photos not that great took it at night with little lighting to boot
I'll get better ones once it is all finished


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

lookin' good. I'm excited to see how that pintail of yours turns out too.


----------

